
Investigatory Powers Act imminent as peers clear path for UK super-snoop law - doctorshady
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/11/investigatory-powers-act-imminent-peers-clear-path-for-uk-super-snoop-law/
======
johnmoore
After watching the film snowden there is a part in the film. Which goes that
he was scared of a new leader been elected and flicking a switch. It looks
like Teresa May flicked that switch and she wasn't even elected.

